

Day Planning for Small Teams - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/day_planning_for_small_teams

======
maxcameron
This is a follow up post on my previous article, which can be found here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1730236>

Max

------
camwest
It looks like this article didn't get nearly as much attention as the last
one. I wonder if it's because the last one was up there on Sunday night?

~~~
maxcameron
This is also a follow-up article, doesn't really make as many assertions to
argue about.

------
maxcameron
checker out: <http://bigboardapp.com>

Simple day planning app for small teams.

